# grill swap ?



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I've got a '97 Sentra GXEwith the grill that has the horizontal lines going all the way across. I found a grill from a '98 that I like better because it's the meshy looking one. Does anyone know if this will fit on my car without any modification, or at least very minor modification? Any help would be appreciated, as I've only got about eight hours to decide.
Thanks


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

FIT will be no PROBLEM...but dont pay more than 10-15 for it...I mean remember wit a little work U can do your own grill with some mesh from home depot or sumting....


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

damn... that shit is low... whats the drop? does it have airbags?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes those are air bags on my 200


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

OK, thanks, I got the grille. I should have it within a week. Does that count as a mod? My mods list is quite short, so I'm willing to add anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

I bought a 98 sentra grille for mine, but I havent put in on yet.
When I compared the brackets it looks like it should be a direct fit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

*KdudL*

where did you find your 98 sentra grille?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

you can find one @ a wreckin yard if your lucky! I wasnt, I dropped some cash to the local dealership $70 to be exact. $pricey$ but worth it. Also, its doesnt come painted!


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I got mine on Ebay for $10.50... I didn't know that they were painted anyway, I always just thought that the meshy part was black.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

NICE 200 OVerlooked!!

when are you going to drop it though???
LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think it could go another 3-4 inches .

Let's see, you could take the fender covers off and rest the car on the ground LOL


----------



## kP_sr20De (Jun 20, 2002)

nice car overlooked, looks like luxury sport.

the 98 grill was a nice choice.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Just got the 98 sentra grille from Mossy Performance...Apparently I was wrong, it does NOT fit my '97 200sx. The 2 bottom supports don't line up. Apparently the Sentra must use a different structure up front, which is odd because the old grilles look the same...maybe they changed supports in '98? Oh well, silly me, should have tried on the grille before I primed and painted it.  Looks like it will be up on Ebay soon or on local classifieds if anyone wants it...Pic to follow. 

BTW, it was $58.00 or so after a discount. I think I will see if I can make one out of mesh or maybe there is some place here in San Diego that can do this for me. Anyone know any decent shops here? Thanks.


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

you can use ithe 98 grill! i have mine on a 96 sentra. the top three line up but you have to modify the bottom to make it fit you will only have the top three in but the friction from the hood being down will more than be enough to hold it in place
p.s. my car is on "the best sentra or 200sx thread" go check it out


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i put an APC mesh grill on mine. i did it myself. though it took me a while to put it in place but it looks good and it matches the color scheme i'm planning for my car, black and red, with black rota group n rim (the one with the red lip) coming soon.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, it will fit. You need to take a hacksaw or a dremel and cut the bottom stubs from the grill and the top 3 mounting points will work fine.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Okay that makes sense.  I just thought it would be a plug-n-play installation, but that's close enough. Also it matches what FSR20DET said to do also, so I guess this is a pretty common mod. Maybe next weekend! Good excuse to get some more tools..


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

OverLooked...Where did you get your lower grill..Or is that something you made..I love the way that looks..any info would be greatly appreciated...E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Okay I went ahead and did it. With my trusty $2.00 disposable hacksaw from Wal-Mart, I took off about 1/2 inch of the bottom mounts on the new grille. Yup, top 3 mounts lined up okay and snapped into place...I'm still crooked by about 10 degrees or so. I think I either need to sand off some of the grille or maybe bend the metal mounting tabs back some. Not too far or they will hit the A/C condensor or the horn in front of that. It looks pretty cool, though...No Nissan badge right now. I couldn't get the old badge off, so I think I will leave it off for right now...couldn't be more than 10 bucks for another one at Mossy. Or if I want to be a bit ricey (since my car is stock) I could slap a GTI-R or SE-R badge on the front... Naw that would disgrace the badge. That's all for now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I want to cut out, the stock inside of my grille, on my 95' and insert some black mesh, or silver, my radiator/ac condensor are black, so i think it will look good, anyone know how hard it is to cut out the vertical plastic lines?.. seems simple but not sure..


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

The plastic is ABS, so it shouldn't be too hard. You'll need a saw that can fit in the space, though. 

The '98 Sentra grille is a 2-piece design, whereas the '95-'97 uses a one-piece design. My old grille got cracked on the surround piece, so that's why I could not do that mod anyhow...needed a whole new grille.  Good luck!


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Finally...borrowed my mom's digital camera and took some pics of the car. 

Here is one of the damaged grille before: 










Also, the scratch on my hood from the flying tire tread on the highway: 










Finally, here is the new grille: 










That's all for now!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You cant really see the grill all that well in the last pic. Try taking a day shot.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for the tip. Actually, it is kind of invisible in the day time as well...but I'll give it a shot!


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i know that most of you will think i'm a dumbass for asking this but how do you drop your car? i know you need lowering springs..but what exactly do you do and need to do it? how much does it cost for it all? thanks


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am I on some kind of drugs, or was this car blue before?


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

In the picture of that green sentra.....where can i find that lower girll insert...it looks like it's got a lot of horizental bars or something..is that something that can be purchased..or was it made....any info wold be great...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You don't need a day shot. Just up the backlighting or auto color balance the photo in a photo editing program.

Seth


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

*plat619se:*
I'm not sure if it would help or look better, but I would say that you should take your grille off, use lots of newspaper and tape, then paint whats behind your grille with like a flat black, it will give your grille more depth.
I did my grille myself using a hacksaw and cutting out the horizontal lines, then using diamond mesh from home depot. Heres a pic of it before I painted whats behind the grille black, I dont have any pics right now of how it looks after I painted it, but just imagine not being able to see the white grille mounts or whatever...
















And about people asking about doing your grille yourself like that, it is sorta harder than it looks, because after you cut out the lines, you will probably need to sand down the inside sides of the grille where the lines were, then after you sand it, youre gonna have to paint it too, I think it took me about 6 hours to do it. But as long as you take your time, it should turn out good.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

kP_sr20De said:


> *nice car overlooked, looks like luxury sport.
> 
> the 98 grill was a nice choice. *


ummm.. kp.. thats NOT the 98 OEM grill its an aftermarket.. he was just showing off  Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> You don't need a day shot. Just up the backlighting or auto color balance the photo in a photo editing program.
> 
> Seth *


Im Asst. Manager of Digital at Halamay Color Labs Inc. and a Photoshop Gooroo.. 3 years of it infact.. He He.. and second.....


WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK I SHOULD DO.. I WANT THAT MESH GRILL LOOK FROM THE 98 WITHOUT LOGO.. BUT I HAVE THE 99 OPEN BOTTOM LOOK.. WITH THE CUT HEADLIGHTS.. I DONT PLAN ON GETTING PROJECTORS FOR A WHILE.. BUT EVENTUALLY.. SHOULD I JUST WAIT TO SEE IF I GET THEM.. BECAUSE I WANT THAT LOOK N0W.. DO YOU THINK IT WOULD LOOK STUPID TO HAVE THE 98 MESH NO LOGO GRILL WITH THE HEADLAMPS THE WAY THEY ARE? Travis..


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *Am I on some kind of drugs, or was this car blue before? *


actually it probably looked blue.. but its the Metalic teal green that i have.. in certain lighting the paint appears more blue green.. while in other lighting it appears more green blue.. Travis


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's the same color as mine and always has been. (I wish mine still had that metallic Texture)


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Have you ever seen a blue B14, yeah it's tight!


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

*HOW DO I MAKE A CUSTOM GRILLE?*

Okay I have a Nissan 95 200sx and I was wondering how I can make a cool looking mesh grille by myself. I Read previous posts and I assume that I need to hacksaw the inner part of the grille...BUT how do i take off the grille and how do i put the mesh on? Sorry Im new 2 this ...PLEASE HELP ME OUT...DESPERATE


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

WOW this is an old thread.

To take off the grille, im assuming you mean off the car, there are a couple of clips around the back of the grille and one in the middle.
You can use some type of putty or zip ties to hold the mesh onto the grille.

Or just buy a 98 Sentra grille.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, you can do 1 of 2 things for a custom mesh grille. Get a 98 Sentra grille, take out the center and mesh in or try a Syndicate style grille:

R.I.P. my old 97:









I'll PM you with grille details, the mods will hit me if I mention Liu's company.


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

thankseveryone...i think imma get a 98 grille....i saw one running on ebay for 10 bux...thanks a bunch...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Lucino200sx said:


> Have you ever seen a blue B14, yeah it's tight!




















Nope Never seen one in my life. :thumbup:

Happy Birthday thread. This is almost 2 years old. LOL. Hey, better bringing back old threads then creating 20 of the same damn thing.


----------

